# My first Kimber! Ammo suggestions.



## ModernPistolero (Mar 9, 2008)

After at least a month of bugging you guys with questions and deliberation and research I have purchased the Kimber TLE/RL. I think I will be happy with it. I am picking it up Monday and then heading directly to the range. And on the gun shop owners recommendation I purchased a couple Wilson mags to go with it. Still not crazy about not having an ambi safety, but what the heck. Let's throw caution to the wind!

Is there a particular type of ammo that the Kimbers do / do not like? What ammo are you all having success with? As long as it's 230gr. and makes a thud when it hits tissue I don't care!


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

So far, in the first 3 weeks with my TLE, I have put through 150 rounds of hand loaded 210 grain lead target loads, 150 rounds of Winchester XST JHP +P 230 grain and 100 rounds of Ultramax FMJ 230 grain. I have not had any problems at all. I also have two Wilson, 8 shot mags and an old Springfield 1911 7 shot mag. All work equally well in my TLE. When you get it, rack it a few times and note the tightness. Then, take it down and lube it per the instructions and oil provided. Once back together you should notice a big difference. Then, go out and shoot it. You will not be disappointed !!!

If you get stuck at the end of reassembly, get the slide pin in and seated. Then push the safety upward to allow that small pin near the safety to unseat. I know the safety can't go all the way up into it's locked position since the slide is open and over it, but raising it slightly should give you the clearance you need to make that little pin move. This is the secret to my new TLE.

Also, make sure of your sequence of re-assembly. On the TLE you can't put the guide rod assembly plug in till the last step.

Good luck. I'll look forward to a range report.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

For the break-in period I used 230 gr FMJ reloads. I no longer handload, so I got them at the range where I shoot. I am perfectly happy with FMJ for self defense too. I think that after the break-in period of 500 rounds, Kimber shoots just about anything, but I always stick to the 230 grainers for all my shooting. 

As to magazines, I have tried several and I like the high quality stainless Kimber magazines. I'm sure there are others too. You have a great pistol there. I think it will serve you well. Please let us know how it shoots and how you like it.


----------



## ModernPistolero (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback! It always helps to hear from others that have been where you are about to go. I appreciate it!


----------

